# moose call



## born2shoot3

what is a good moose call to buy and use


----------



## GenesisAlpha

The best ones you will ever own are on the ends of your arms. I call using my hands cup'd around my mouth.

If your into DIY, Birch Bark and duck tape made into a horn works for late day calling to get movement to the area you are hunting.

Get Alex Gouthro tapes; http://alexgouthro.com/

Best cash you will ever spend as a moose hunter gun or bow.:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Dartagnan

You can make a good moose call from a large coffee can with one end removed. Use a nail to pierce a small hole in the center of the bottom lid, and insert a 30-inch rawhide or cotton bootlace. Tie a knot on the inner side of the can, then dampen the entire lace with water. Pull it through the nail hole until the knot is snug at the bottom.

To call, hold the bottom of the can in your left hand. With your right hand, grip the lace firmly between your forefinger and thumbnail. With the lace pulled taut, scrape your thumbnail down the lace in short, abrupt strokes to make bull moose grunt sounds; use longer strokes to emulate a lovesick cow moose.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

> You can make a good moose call from a large coffee can with one end removed. Use a nail to pierce a small hole in the center of the bottom lid, and insert a 30-inch rawhide or cotton bootlace. Tie a knot on the inner side of the can, then dampen the entire lace with water. Pull it through the nail hole until the knot is snug at the bottom.
> 
> To call, hold the bottom of the can in your left hand. With your right hand, grip the lace firmly between your forefinger and thumbnail. With the lace pulled taut, scrape your thumbnail down the lace in short, abrupt strokes to make bull moose grunt sounds; use longer strokes to emulate a lovesick cow moose.


These are not legal from the best of my knowledge.

Bob


----------



## F/F 3Der

GenesisAlpha said:


> These are not legal from the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Bob


Where would one find that info. From what is in the regs. only electronic calls are illegal in Ont. I may have interpeted wrong, correct me if I am. I wiil add that I also use my hands and a horn, less to carry.

Some of the tin can calls can sound tinny but can be deepened by wrapping tape around the can.


----------



## Pierre Couture

GenesisAlpha said:


> These are not legal from the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Bob


As best I can tell, that sort of call isn't illegal. Electronics calls are in many provinces, including here.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

I believe and I will check on Monday it is considered to be a mechanical call and falls into the same catagory as recorded tapes or electonic (synthesised) calls.

I have seen them over 27 years of moose hunting but the phrase that went with them was "don't get caught".

I will check as it is better to be safe, as loss of equipment could be involved.

Bob


----------



## ontario moose

How about hitting a cast iron frying pan with a hammer..

Gene-dude I'm interested in the electronic call rule

my dad once used a "how to" moose calling tape , including the commentary "this is a call of a cow in heat!".. it was so funny.. we were in our tree stands and I could hear this moose stuff happening back at camp (about 1/2 away).. took about 10 minutes to figure it out..the moose we were watching was all excited during the calling part and in wonder during the explanation part.. until my buddy yelled at me "your dad is using my moose calling tape in your cassette deck.. outside!"

always wanted to know if this is legal or not (minus the commentary part)

Gilles


----------



## norsask darton

Dartagnan said:


> You can make a good moose call from a large coffee can with one end removed. Use a nail to pierce a small hole in the center of the bottom lid, and insert a 30-inch rawhide or cotton bootlace. Tie a knot on the inner side of the can, then dampen the entire lace with water. Pull it through the nail hole until the knot is snug at the bottom.
> 
> To call, hold the bottom of the can in your left hand. With your right hand, grip the lace firmly between your forefinger and thumbnail. With the lace pulled taut, scrape your thumbnail down the lace in short, abrupt strokes to make bull moose grunt sounds; use longer strokes to emulate a lovesick cow moose.


If you get the chance to play with this idea, I lightly stuffed the can with newspaper. One will have to play with how much and how tight to stuff the can, but you can eliminate the tinny ring from the can like this.
Acouple of years ago noone was on the trail I was hunting and I found a mini phantom call. Love this call, sounds really nice, but still had the best luck with my hand cupped on one side of my mouth.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

> How about hitting a cast iron frying pan with a hammer..


One of our guys swears his chain saw is the best call you can use..........says it's like callin them to lunch:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## trapper1

I believe electronic calls can be used for moose, deer and coyotes, turkeys and waterfowl are a nono


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Okay, I made the call (Phone) to the Ontario MNR and this very nice lady said there are no restriction on types of moose calls in Ontario.

I told her I was shocked as over the years I had always been told different by more than a handful of hunters. 

I still believe that basic hand calling will be the number 1 choice of bowhunters as it keeps the system basically in your Hands.:wink:

So today for my lunch the menu has Crow on it and will be served up with call first dressing.

Live & Learn:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## F/F 3Der

Thanks for clearing that up Bob and I agree a well practiced hand call saves on lugging extra baggage.

Randy


----------



## Macmathews

*We have a WINNER*



trapper1 said:


> I believe electronic calls can be used for moose, deer and coyotes, turkeys and waterfowl are a nono



I beleive that turkeys and GEESE only for waterfowl !

Kyle


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey

GenesisAlpha said:


> I believe and I will check on Monday it is considered to be a mechanical call and falls into the same catagory as recorded tapes or electonic (synthesised) calls.
> 
> I have seen them over 27 years of moose hunting but the phrase that went with them was "don't get caught".
> 
> I will check as it is better to be safe, as loss of equipment could be involved.
> 
> Bob


Soooo Then its illegal to use squak boxes for turkey, or "the can " for deer???

Electronic calls yes .... that home made call ... Not in BC ... If illegal in Ontario ... then you guys must like getting it rammed in the cinnamon ring

*edit
ok read further 

Thanks fer clearing that up


----------



## fknruts

I have played with the coffee can when working in the bush. I had one can that seemed to work the best when I held it under my left arm and pulled the string with my right hand. I had one small bull come out of the bush right behind by dump truck when I was sitting on the hood. Scared the crap out of me when he walked out beside the truck. Funny thing is he passed my buddy who was having his lunchtime nap in the running loader and he didn't even wake up.

I have though never used one while hunting. I already carry to much stuff and I don't have a ATV.


----------

